# Straight truth: Addressing the gay issue



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

As Stacey Dales refers to the blurring of stereotypes and truths about female athletes, her Sky teammates nod their heads. An annoyance, perhaps, but it also seems an unavoidable and lingering contradiction in women's sports.

"To play in this league, to be one of the best, you have to have a certain swagger, a little testosterone," Dales says. "And with that comes the stereotype that we're dudes. But you get me off court, all dressed up, and I turn into a female.

complete article


----------

